# Late season dovin'



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Four of us went out today around sunflower fields near Emerado and Thomspon. We saw about 50 doves still hanging around. Most were in the flowers, but some were clinging to the trees pretty tightly, had some flush just like pheasants, right next to us. In total we got six in about 2 hours of hunting...not bad for some first-season rookies.

Speaking of pheasants, we saw one lone rooster along side of a gravel road...it must have been a good year for them if they are even up around here! (Either that or he was planted here!)

Keep on walkin!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Fished this morning in southern Barnes County / Ransom County / LaMoure County. My buddy and I caught six nice eater-sized eyes.

On the trip back we walked shelterbelts and got nine doves, good sized birds too (if doves can be 'good sized'). In one treeline we saw two big roosters flush. It was awesome. I also saw some grouse, but they were too far off to get a shot at. I'm getting even more edgy for pheasant opener with each passing day!

Tight lines and shoot straight!


----------

